# Can I use a dishwasher?



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 11, 2004)

Can I use a dishwasher to clean my bottles, or will that break them? It seems like an ok way to do it, but I'm afraid to try it!


----------



## woody (Oct 11, 2004)

Sure, I've done it before, although it still may need more cleaning afterwards.
 It works best on wide mouth bottles.


----------



## Pontiled (Oct 13, 2004)

God, I hope I'm not too late!

 A dishwasher is NOT the best way or the remotest possible way to clean bottles! The temperature changes will crack bottles. The grit in the bottles will destroy the dishwasher!

 DO NOT USE A DISHWASHER!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 14, 2004)

I know at least one collector here who uses a dishwasher from time to time and had at least one nice jar crack [] .  I agree with Mike, clean them by hand and be on the safe side.


----------



## woody (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't use it on a rare jar, but alot of average bottles and mason jars and milk bottles work very well in a dishwasher.
 Of course you won't put a bottle full of dirt in your dishwasher so you shouldn't worry about it destroying your dishwasher.
 Like I said before, wide mouth bottles work best.


----------

